# [RISOLTO] Bash blocca portage... aiuto!

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

ho questo blocco che non so come risolvere in quanto non posso ovviamente rimuovere uno dei due pacchetti...

[ebuild     UD ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [4.2_p20] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla (-examples%) (-mem-scramble%) (-net%*) (-plugins%)" 2,518 kB

[blocks B      ] <app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 ("<app-shells/bash-3.2_p17" is blocking sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.31)

Sarebbe intanto curioso come mai vuole farmi il downgrade della bash... e poi sapere come uscire da questo blocco!

Molte grazie!!!!!

LLast edited by sacchi on Sun Jan 27, 2013 11:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

La versione di bash che hai installato non è più in portage.

Hai per caso qualche mask di bash4?

Io proverei ad aggiornare bash alla versione 4 stabile.

Ma con pacchetti così di system, attenderei l'aiuto di qualcuno più pratico.

----------

## sacchi

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> La versione di bash che hai installato non è più in portage.
> 
> Hai per caso qualche mask di bash4?

 

L'hai beccata. Avevo mascherato le ultime versioni di bash perché quando ho avuto questo problema inspiegabile ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939246.html ) insieme ad udev mi si era aggiornata anche la bash e aveva smesso di funzionare il pc...

Avevo fatto il downgrade della bash sperando di risolvere ma nulla... e poi mi sono dimenticato di rimuovere la mask.

Scusate il disturbo....

Grazie per l'aiuto!!!!

L

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti per la rapida risoluzione del problema e benvenuto!

Adesso che hai risolto puoi anche rinominare questo 3d anteponendo al titolo [risolto] oppure [OK]  :Wink: 

----------

